# Less fat version 722847293.0



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

So here we go

Again


Spent most of the summer traveling for work, drinking, having no test thanks to douche bag rat fuck MLG and getting fat(ter than ever)

Now that I am well over 25% bf, I'm tired of hearing "oh what happened" and "remember when you looked like.."

Trying to keep cals under 2600 daily, protein about 250, carbs around 130 ( mostly after workout and some for dinner) and fat to fill in the rest. My weakest point has always been my diet. 

Training goals are simple. At least one bench day, and one squat day every week. Eventually I will get back to deadlifts, but I ducked up my hip/groin while working a side job a few weeks ago, so all leg movements are tough


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2014)

U can eat decent anywhere...u can get some kind of workout anywhere.....just stop bullshitting yourself


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> U can eat decent anywhere...u can get some kind of workout anywhere.....just stop bullshitting yourself



Can and actually doing are two completely different things. I could have kept my shit on track, but I didn't. 


This time it's not what I can do, it's what I will do.


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Office orders pizzas: I demand a grilled chicken salad. Win for today


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> So here we go
> 
> Again
> 
> ...


alright bro. Good Luck man. Rooting for you!
got a great oil source of your in need
got a good meth source if your looking to diet like a rockstar



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> U can eat decent anywhere...u can get some kind of workout anywhere.....just stop bullshitting yourself



God damn inspirational.


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> alright bro. Good Luck man. Rooting for you!
> got a great oil source of your in need
> got a good meth source if your looking to diet like a rockstar
> 
> ...



I think when I got real lean it was partially bc I was on a 2x every month 12-36 hour mdma bender. Thinking about hitting up RC Labs actually (icon is my hero lol)

And you're damn right that man is inspirational lol


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good luck man


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

casper8092002 said:


> Good luck man



Thanks bro


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Gf acts like an obnoxious cunt: good time for a shot of C4 and SFW


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2014)

Subbed for my chub pal


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for my chub pal


GFattiesCH


OfficerFarva said:


> Hahahahahahaha, you should take your own advice.



Hey now, let's keep it almost somewhat sorta moderately civilized in here.  


Wait, no, fuck that lol


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Late night chest

Bench 95 115 135 145 /12
Incline bench 95/3/12
Decline bench 95/4/12

10 min treadmill before and after


Take it easy on my super light weight lifts. I gotta get back to a good level  

On the poz side: feeling good to be back at it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah...cause I care what he says......


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2014)

^^^ KOS cares


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

Wednesdays whack leg work out.

Squats 95 105 125 135 10
Ham curl 65/10/15/15

15 mins treadmill on either side of that.

My legs were always my most developed and least worked body part getting strength back in them is going to be goddamned  near impossible. benefits of being a lifelong fatty I guess LOL.


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

Thursdays mediocre arm workout.

Preacher curl machine 4/12 60?lb
Standing alternating curls 25/10/4
Seeded inclined/T curls 15/8/3

Tricep rope push down 50/12/4
Skull crushers 40/12/4

Some treadmill before and after arms are small as ever and sad. And depressing. Arms are always my smallest part that again having a giant gotten never really helped that.


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

Friday was a travel day for work. Try to keep the diet in check, which went Kinda sort of okay.had some killer Ramen for dinner the only downfall was the town of noodles in there as well as the 250 ML bottle of sake that went with it and the two maybe four beers?


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

Today was a solid 12 hours of hard heavy ass manual labor and lifting diet was pretty much shit today. Some protein lots of BC AAs and the giant brisket sandwich from a killer barbecue place oh, yeah, and a bunch of Entenmann's donuts


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Gf acts like an obnoxious cunt: good time for a shot of C4 and SFW



Subbed for hating obnoxious cunts.


----------



## CG (Oct 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Subbed for hating obnoxious cunts.



Lol she's ok.  Sometimes


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone else eat in the middle of the night? Fuckin cold weather got me all fucked up, waking up every other night sweating balls, end up in the kitchen eating every shitty thing I can fit in before I wanna puke


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 26, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Anyone else eat in the middle of the night? Fuckin cold weather got me all fucked up, waking up every other night sweating balls, end up in the kitchen eating every shitty thing I can fit in before I wanna puke



Just start chugging water every time you get a bad craving like that.

What's your daily fluid intake at right now anyways?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Just start chugging water every time you get a bad craving like that.
> 
> What's your daily fluid intake at right now anyways?
> 
> ...



Gonna start keeping a liter by the bed. 

Right now, probably less than a gallon a day, and even 40 - 60 oz of that is in bcaa's


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 26, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Gonna start keeping a liter by the bed.
> 
> Right now, probably less than a gallon a day, and even 40 - 60 oz of that is in bcaa's



Oooh gotta bump that up bro. Agua is your amigo when dieting. It'll help  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Oooh gotta bump that up bro. Agua is your amigo when dieting. It'll help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Copy that - thanks bro


----------



## CG (Oct 29, 2014)

Weekend update: worked 12 hours heavy labor on Sunday again, mediocre diet again, lots of bcaa's and protein shakes. 

Monday worked 8am - midnight. 8-5 was light duty, 5-12 was heavy shit. Felt like garbage

Tuesday - family obligations and miserable heavy work all night 

Tonight, spent 6 hours traveling, and had to go to court for a speeding ticket, came out on top, knocked down to a parking ticket


----------



## CG (Oct 29, 2014)

Still feeling sick


----------



## CG (Nov 18, 2014)

Still kicking around

Heavier weight, lower rep is the new MO for me. Feels better, fits my life better. Less doms, need to be ready to go at a moments notice for my side job


Chest today!
Hammer machine weights are per arm***

Hammer bench 45x15 80x8 90x8 100x8 110x8

Hammer decline 45x12 70x8 80x8 90x8

Hammer incline 45x12 70x8 80x6 90x6


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2014)

Natty fag


----------



## CG (Nov 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Natty fag



50mg prop Ed knigg


----------

